

Doing Y Combinator a second time - kul
http://kulveer.co.uk/2012/01/28/doing-y-combinator-a-second-time/

======
andrewflnr

      I’ve experienced PG’s reality distortion field,
      and his no-nonsense style of communication.
    

Are those at different times? Otherwise it seems sort of contradictory. I'm
sure it makes sense from the right perspective, but I can't see it right now.

~~~
kul
PG is never afraid to mince his words. If you suck at presenting for example,
he will tell you.

By reality distortion, PG has an amazing ability to sell you on a vision. It's
often times because he has spend a lot of time thinking about a problem or a
solution, and there's no real way to argue back in real-time.

~~~
joelrunyon
Isn't that just more of being a visionary?

I get the reality-distortion field from Jobs thing, but that was much more
specific to his personality. He didn't care whether or not things were
possible, he just told people to figure them out.

I'm sure that overlaps with vision casting in some sense, but I would hate to
see the word "reality distortion field" pop up all over the place and start
being a SV buzzword when people are really just referring to leadership.

~~~
kul
With Jobs, wasn't it his ability to get people to suspend disbelief and bend
their view of the world to his?

In any case, visionary applies just as much.

I'm not unique in this observation, other founders say the same thing.

------
Nate75Sanders
"Likewise, the mandatory installation of Excel becomes super easy with the
deal from Microsoft."

Huh? mandatory installation of Excel?

~~~
sshumaker
Not just for YC folks - Microsoft has their BizSpark program, which is pretty
awesome for startups - it gives you access to basically every Microsoft
product ever made for free.

<http://www.microsoft.com/BizSpark/>

~~~
vyrotek
I can confirm that this program is great! Our startup leveraged it as much as
we could. It also includes other free things such as Windows Azure hours.

------
unoti
Where are the bars in San Francisco where people are likely to know what Y
Combinator is? I just moved here and don't know of them.

~~~
jphackworth
I feel like SOMA is now the center of mass of the tech startup scene. Try 21st
Amendment.

------
daylonsoh
3 cheers for Garry. Might mean future YC companies need to bring in design co-
founders.

------
jayliew
Nice write up, Kul. A no brainer to go through YC again. Talk soon!

------
Reltair
A good read, thanks for the insight into YC!

